# Essential Civilian Use cycles



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2019)

On another site here, piercer_99 posted about having to have government permission to purchase a bike during the war (W.W. 2).  This involved the War Production Board and you did indeed have to have a document from them to purchase a new bike AND a motorcycle.  I had a 1944 Indian Chief that was one of these motorcycles.  Attached are photos of the motorcycle and photos of a copy of the brochure for the motorcycle.  You can read the requirements for purchase.  The same would be for a bicycle.  You can see in the photos of the motorcycle the lack of skirted fenders, an Indian trademark.  This done to save metal.  I sold this bike several years ago in New Mexico.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's my old bike, had the original war time paperwork still with it after all these years.









						Sold - Colson 1940's Circa Snaptank 26" Balloon Tire Bicycle With Original Documents | Archive (sold)
					

Colson 1940's Circa Snap tank 26" Balloon Tire Bicycle With Original Documents... Bikes overall condition is fair with Scratches / Blemishes... Missing it's light bezel as well as Saddle having edge...  Asking $950.00 Plus $75 Shipping  Location Philadelphia




					thecabe.com


----------

